# Probleme beim Boote: Kernel panic: [gelöst]

## mildi

Hi leute...ich will gentoo auf mein Dell Vostro 1500 istallieren.

Bin nach der Gentoo Anleitung gegangen. Jetzt klappt es aber beim einrichten von Grub nicht.

Wenn ich denn laptop starte komm ich in die Grub-shell. Und wenn ich da von Hand den Kernel boote bekomme ich eine Kernel Panic Meldung, folgende:

```

#VFS: Cannot open root Device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,8)

#Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions

#0300 4194302 hda driver:ide-cdrom

#Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: Unable tu mount root fs on unknown-block(8,8)

```

hier meine Grub einstellung:

```

#default 0 

#timeout 30 

#root (hd0,5) 

#titel=Gentoo

#kernel /boot/2.6.gentoo root=/dev/sda8  

#title=Windows XP 

#rootnoverify (hd0,0)

#makeactive 

#chainloader +1

```

Noch ein paar Infos zu meiner Partitionen

/dev/sda1 ist die Windows Platte

/dev/sda6 ist die Boot - Platte, wo auch der Kernel liegt.

/dev/sda8 ist die Root - Platte.

Hab schon einiges probiert und auch schon im Netz nach Lösungengeschaut aber ich bekomm das nich nicht.

Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.Last edited by mildi on Mon Apr 21, 2008 9:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Klingt so als ob du die Treiber für deine Festplattencontroller vergessen hast.

Diese müssen fest im Kernel einkompiliert sein (nicht als Modul).

Das Gleiche gilt auch für das Root Filesystem.

Tobi

----------

## mildi

danke für die schnelle Antwort...

also das mit dem treiber hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und hab daher denn kernel neu gemacht, half aber nichts.

Weist du zufällig welchen treiber man für den feltplattencontroller für einen Intelchip auswählen muss.

Das File-System hab ich fest im Kernel einkompiliert.

MfG mildi

----------

## Finswimmer

Auf die Schnelle nicht, aber wenn du hier die Ausgabve "lspci" postest, dann kann dir das mit Sicherheit jemand sagen.

Tobi

----------

## mildi

also ich poste mal ein teil der lspci, hab den teil mit dem IDE Interface rausgeschrieben.

```

00:1f:1  IDE interface : Intel Corparation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f:2  IDE interface : Intel Corportaton Mobile SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

```

Hoffe damit kann dann jemand was anfangen und mir ein wenig helfen. 

MfG mildi

----------

## Max Steel

So auf die Schnelle würde ich sagen:

```
-> Device Drivers

   -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers (ATA) )

      -> <*>   AHCI SATA support (NEW) (vorher im Bios nachschauen ob nicht vll AHCI erst aktiviert werden muss, bringt auf alle Fälle bessere Übertragungsraten)

      -> <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support (NEW)
```

Ich garantiere aber für nichts.

Nur weil hinter ihnen (NEW) steht sind sie trotzdem voll funktionsfähig.

Achja:

btw:

Was für Treiber muss ich denn bei libata hierfür angeben?

```
00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

ICh habe irgendie immer keine Festplatte wenn ich den VIA PATA Support einbaue.

----------

## mildi

danke für Tipp.

nur muss ich jetzt per hand in der Grub-shell den Kernel booten.

----------

## Max Steel

Naja, also wenn es funktioniert kannst du ja dann die /boot/grub/grub.conf anpassen und dann grub eingeben

dort dann:

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

Dann müsste es eig. wieder funktionieren.

----------

## mildi

das thema ist gegessen..kann jetzt ganz normal booten

es lag daran das ich statt "title" "titel" geschrieben hab und hab es ständig übersehen   :Embarassed: 

Danke an alle für die Hilfe

----------

